# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Raspberry Pi Server + Peachy Printer

## 3Dmonkey

Would it be possible to have a Raspberry Pi running server software run a web based interface which can be controled from a remote computer. The salt water dripper would still have to manually be set. 

Then the raspberry Pi can send the audio data to the Peachy Printer all from the web browser ???

----------


## rylangrayston

Yes in fact if you work on this you wont be alone, A few people have contacted we with very similar plans for RPi and Peachy  :Smile: 
There is evan some talk here at peachy about sending an RPi out with every pro printer, which would mean the functionality on RPi would get lots of support from us. 
Time will tell.

----------

